# Contemplating a move... but it's so hard!!



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

This winter with Elle has been hard. Not because of Elle, but because I've had no joy at all in riding at our current boarding facility. The indoor arena is small and tight, and Elle, who is normally a very solid, reliable, chill girl, gets spooky in there and we get into this cycle of tension. Because riding indoors where I am is basically necessary for 5-6 months of the year, this is a problem that I'm not keen on continuing to face.

To add to my grievances -- most of which are minor but all of which contribute -- the long adjacent gravel driveway that was the one place I could finally ride outside this season is now off-limits for that purpose because some of the horses broke loose and ran amok the other day, leaving hoof prints up it that "upset the neighbours." Imagine, hoof prints on a road. Heavens forfend.

My list of current complaints:
-indoor arena too small, cats and dogs run through it randomly and spook the horses, snow crashes off the roof, and even though it's already tiny it gets taken up more and more every year by hay storage -- because the other coverall used for hay storage has been filled with miscellaneous junk. I barely rode this winter, and just did a lot of free-lunging, because I was too frustrated.
-Not enough bedding in stalls. Yes there are stall mats, but there's really just enough shavings to soak up urine. Elle is definitely lying down to sleep, so that's good, but it can't be all that comfortable.
-Outdoor arenas (two of them) are huge and have great drainage... but they're gravel and wear Elle's feet down so much that she has to have shoes on all fours. She has never needed shoes in the past. This gets expensive!! It also worries me for her longterm joint health, as I'd prefer she have the cushion of a natural hoof as she ages. The arenas are also allowed to become overgrown with weeds as the season progresses (though they're still very much useable).
-There is nowhere to ride outside except the arenas. No trails, no back roads, fields, etc., or anything. 
-A new boarder has arrived who monopolizes the whole place. If you're trying to ride in the TINY arena, she'll decide that's a great time to consecutively lunge all three of her horses in there. I have no problem sharing but it is ABSOLUTELY too small in there for there to be two people moving in independent circles like that. My heart sinks every time I pull up and see that her vehicle is there. The BO has asked her not to do that, but in a "making a polite suggestion" way, not as a rule, so she just does it anyhow.
-No balancer or vit/min supplement fed, so I've been providing my own out of pocket. I do like the control this gives me, but considering it's supposed to be complete board (most of the other horses are retired so I guess their owners are happy enough), that's a bit annoying.
-Weird blanketing practices. Elle is often either overblanketed, and/or her turnouts are left on her overnight even though she has a full wardrobe of appropriate turnout AND stable blankets. This is new as of this season -- before they were changing blankets for indoors/outdoors.
-The drive is far. In the summer it's about 35 minutes if I don't get stuck behind someone, but in the winter, it's 45 minutes or more each way as the roads are windy and icy.
-The tack storage gets damp and I'm constantly fighting mold.
-No one to ride with. The only other person who rides regularly is my part-boarder, and we obviously can't ride together, as we're on the same horse!!
-No clinics, schooling shows, hacking, or other on-site (or even off-site) opportunities to try new things.

The good stuff:
-Best price for indoor, full-care board in the area
-Decent daily turnout (although they stay in if the weather is even SLIGHTLY bad, which is a bit silly)
-The BO really cares about keeping the horses in good weight, and about their physical and mental wellbeing
-I get along extremely well with the BO, and pretty well with the few other people I see there (with the exception of the new arena-hogging lady).
-I can do whatever I want there, within reason, of course. If I want to pop over a jump or two, I can just do it. No "jumping only in lessons" rule. Though I barely jump, haaa, so not a big deal.
-It is NOT a busy barn, and I'm not much of a people person, so that suits me fine (though I'm not a total recluse, haha. I can handle SOME people!)
-No on-site coach so you can bring in anyone you want
-The upside to the limited feeding program is that I can customize it a lot
-The default barn farrier is decent. Not mind-blowingly good or anything, but at least I'm not stuck with someone who does bad work.
-My part-boarder is AMAZING and if I were to move, I might lose her, and having her is a huge financial help -- plus I'd feel awful taking Elle away from her (even though I know I should be putting my enjoyment of her first) as she's been riding her for over two years now

Decisions, decisions. I can get more into some of the other options in my area (spoiler: there are NOT many) but wondered what people's thoughts are on my current situation. Am I right to be frustrated, or is this pretty par for the course??


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't say what is normal where you are, but I have never had the frustrations when boarding that you are expressing. Granted, I've only boarded (for full training) a few different places but.........

No indoor, in Canada? I'm not kidding, that would be a deal killer for me right now. I know you have one but not being able to use/enjoy it = same thing. 

Not enough bedding, again a deal killer. It's freakin' cold up there and they spend a lot of time stalled, I'm guessing, the least they can do is bed deep. 

Cats & dogs running through = normal for me here. The horses get over it. If not, then probably not where you want to stay long term. 

Your complaints about the outdoor arenas don't seem valid, IMO. I get that you'd prefer not to have her shod but ...it is what it is when you don't own your own property. Same for the weeds. Ride enough and they'll die off. 

No vit/min supplement or ration balancer is the norm for boarding barns. I've not only had to provide my own but I have to do it in Smart Paks. 

Do you pay for the blanketing? And not surprised the blanketing is hit or miss, remember the folks doing it are probably not real experienced horse people. That a case of, "If you want it done right, you need to do it yourself.". 

Is there another reputable boarding barn closer to you? Or is everything 45 mins or more away? 

Mold/mildew = take your tack back and forth. Sorry but that's not real unusual, especially down south like I am. I keep all of my tack in the spare bedroom and take what I need where ever I'm going. 

Nobody to ride with = I ride alone 98% of the time, no arena, just out on the pasture or riding beside the roads (not exactly quiet ones either). 

No clinics, no schooling, etc = I understand the longing. I had lots of stuff like that at my old place, now...nothing. I miss it. 

The selfish boarder is a total deal killer for me. I understand she has 3 horses and limited time but so does everyone else and you're all paying for the use of that arena. If the BO isn't willing to enforce the 'no pigging' rule, then maybe she'd be willing to go to an appointment type schedule? MWT from 2-4, TThSat from 1-3, that kind of thing? That would eliminate the cross over. 

Boarding is far from ideal, especially in a barn with no rules or etiquette. Unless you can own your own place, you have to compromise some. 

Only you can decide which, if any, of the issues you've mentioned are deal killers for you and whether or not it's bad enough to move. There are some things, especially since you're not there for the trainer, that would have me gone yesterday but that's because I own my own place and don't have to board just to keep my horse. 

I have 2 trainers I use regularly. One I've been doing business with for over 20 years. The other for about 7, ever since I started Western Dressage. When I'm at their barns, I go with their flow. If they bring someone to my place to board (lay up, foaling) then we play by my rules. There's a lot of give and take, and it has to be that way for everyone to remain mostly happy. Are the horses healthy and well cared for? That makes up for a lot of inconvenience, for me. Do they keep their places exactly like I like things kept? No, but what they do makes sense for them. If there's something I want done that isn't routinely done, I just do it myself. I tend not to socialize with other boarders. I go, ride, groom, get out. I have 5 others at home that need the same care and attention.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Appreciate the perspective!!

Yeah the inconsiderate boarder is especially problematic because I only get out there three times a week, and I want to just be able to enjoy my ride without someone impeding every part of it. She ties up the aisles. Leaves wheelbarrows out in the cross tie areas. Lets her horses poop in the indoor and takes forever to clean it up. Occupies the one set of cross-ties that blocks literally everything you're trying to do in the barn. It feels pathological. Almost as though she wants to be an impediment to people. It's bizarre.

As far as the outdoor footing goes, oh I totally don't think it's unreasonable at all -- just maybe not the best for my horse. It is great that it's almost never too wet/muddy to ride in the ring. But I do wonder if something not so hard might be a bit better for her senior joints. Every other place I've ridden her in has had sand rings instead. I'm also getting bored with the lack of non-ring options, but again, that's a preference and not a fault of the facility. Just something it doesn't have, that I might be looking for.

Unfortunately bringing the tack home isn't an option. Alas. My part-boarder shares all of it, so it has to stay there.

The blanketing is included in the board, or at least it's supposed to be. And the people doing it actually are both experienced horse people. What's changed is that the BO used to do it herself, but now a friend of hers has taken over morning turnout and she doesn't want to be bothered changing them (even though she knows what she's doing). But yes, it is supposed to be included. Recently Elle was out in a fleece AND a 300g turnout while it was 10 Celsius here, and sunny, and was SWEATING. Yikes.

I'd be happy to do things like blanketing, myself... if I could, but I can't. Which is why I need full care. I live in the middle of heckin' nowhere and work ridiculously long hours, and the closest place is still nearly half an hour away (and I'm actually going there to check it out this week, even though it's $250 more per month  ), so self-care isn't an option for me. I've done short bits of self-care and was quite happy doing it, but it's not to be with my stupid lifestyle, alas. One of these years maybe I'll be able to have my horse(s?) very close to me, but that's a far-off day!! It definitely gets frustrating where I am, as nothing feels like the right option. So many places an hour or two away from me are spoiled for choice, but I'm in a dead zone.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SteadyOn said:


> Appreciate the perspective!!
> 
> Yeah the inconsiderate boarder is especially problematic because I only get out there three times a week, and I want to just be able to enjoy my ride without someone impeding every part of it. She ties up the aisles. Leaves wheelbarrows out in the cross tie areas. Lets her horses poop in the indoor and takes forever to clean it up. Occupies the one set of cross-ties that blocks literally everything you're trying to do in the barn. It feels pathological. Almost as though she wants to be an impediment to people. It's bizarre.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying. That other boarder and I would have some 'speaks' if she continued on the way she's started. That is beyond rude and inconsiderate. 

The only remedy I have for your tack situation then would be a tack trunk with the silica moisture absorbing packets in it to help keep things dry-er. Maybe start wiping down your tack after every ride with some vinegar. I know it will kill mold/mildew if the tack actually does mildew, maybe a preventive swipe would prevent it? Tack bags too, maybe. 

If the blanketing is included in the board fee, then I would be speaking up about the crap job you've been getting. If you're paying, then they need to do it right. If the gal doesn't want to be bothered the then BO needs to find someone who does or do it all herself. 

Just remember, that extra $250 might end up only being about $100 if you take the extra gas into consideration. You're currently 45 mins away, they're only 30, so I'm guessing you'll be saving 30-40 miles round trip? That can add up quick the way gas prices are going. It might not be as big of a price jump as you're thinking. Just stuff to keep in mind as you look.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Just remember, that extra $250 might end up only being about $100 if you take the extra gas into consideration. You're currently 45 mins away, they're only 30, so I'm guessing you'll be saving 30-40 miles round trip? That can add up quick the way gas prices are going. It might not be as big of a price jump as you're thinking. Just stuff to keep in mind as you look.


Yeah, I'm starting to think that too! When I add up all the numbers it's not so bad. Less gas, no shoes (which I know for sure because Elle was there for a year back in 2016 and didn't need them), and a more complete feed program so I may not need the balancer. 

I don't know if I'd be able to find a part-boarder who would fully split the board, but even if they were willing to pay the same or maybe just a bit more than my current one, it would still be okay. My current part boarder pays $300/month for 3 rides/week, and the board is $600 there (vs $850 at the other place). That was the arrangement she had with Elle's previous owner so I just kept her on that when I took over. I cover all the farrier, vet, supplies, supplements, medication, etc. I don't know if anyone will want to pay $425 a month for 3 rides/week, maybe they would... but if they only knew what I'm actually paying for the same or fewer rides... whew! Anyhow, I digress, but sometimes I get a bit envious of my (perfectly lovely) part boarder and her situation!! She's been able to get out and ride a lot more often than I have, lately.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know, you list a lot of positives. As you know, I don't have an indoor. I ride outside in the snow all winter (gasp). Just the last few weeks have been bad because of ice, but know what else? My daughter has been leasing a horse all winter at a barn where there is an indoor. She is SO glad to be done with that indoor! She would have preferred riding outside like we do at home, but they don't maintain the outdoor ring. The indoor was way too small and very dusty. 

Is there nowhere you can ride outside in the winter? Even part of the winter? 

Having a BO that genuinely cares for your horse, that you get along with, and all at a reasonable price - those are pretty important things in my book.


----------



## My Chance (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm curious since you said that Elle was at the other barn previously, what made you decide to leave? For me personally, the 45 minute drive on top of the small indoor would be a deal killer.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

My Chance said:


> I'm curious since you said that Elle was at the other barn previously, what made you decide to leave? For me personally, the 45 minute drive on top of the small indoor would be a deal killer.


She was on part-loan to them as a school horse for a season. My coach (her owner then) was still able to use her for some lessons, while the barn used her in their lesson program as well. I continued riding her while she was there. It's quite a nice place! Just... yeah, pricier, whew!! I could see being quite happy there, though, if I can swing it. She was definitely perfectly happy in that indoor, too. I don't recall her being spooky at all!


----------



## My Chance (Oct 17, 2021)

For what it's worth, we're moving to a new place next month that's also more expensive. I thought long and hard about it. It's always a difficult decision, but I think that when you get to the point that you're not enjoying your time with your horse it's worth the extra money as long as you can manage it.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Acadianartist said:


> I don't know, you list a lot of positives. As you know, I don't have an indoor. I ride outside in the snow all winter (gasp). Just the last few weeks have been bad because of ice, but know what else? My daughter has been leasing a horse all winter at a barn where there is an indoor. She is SO glad to be done with that indoor! She would have preferred riding outside like we do at home, but they don't maintain the outdoor ring. The indoor was way too small and very dusty.
> 
> Is there nowhere you can ride outside in the winter? Even part of the winter?
> 
> Having a BO that genuinely cares for your horse, that you get along with, and all at a reasonable price - those are pretty important things in my book.


Oh yeah, there have been a lot of things to like there for sure! And if I can't find anything that seems like a better fit for me, I'll stay and that's fine. But I'd love to be able to do more hacks and walks on back roads and that sort of thing. As Elle gets older, and I get more into just riding for fun and less into constant lessons, I really need to be able to do those things. And those just aren't options at all where I am. Plus the other problems. And sadly, there is literally nowhere to ride outside all winter. 😞 They don't plough or maintain any spots to ride. Plus the place starts absolutely crawling with snowmobiles. There's actually a designated snowmobile trail up that nice straight driveway (that I'm no longer allowed to ride on now, grumble sigh) and they go WHIPPING up it with no warning. So that's out too. And the only other road you can get to from the property... is a super busy highway. Eek. So no ring or road riding outside at all during winter.

Agreed on the part about a caring BO. If I could take my BO with me, and my part-boarder too, I absolutely 100% would!! 💕 Ahhh, sigh!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

SteadyOn said:


> Oh yeah, there have been a lot of things to like there for sure! And if I can't find anything that seems like a better fit for me, I'll stay and that's fine. But I'd love to be able to do more hacks and walks on back roads and that sort of thing. As Elle gets older, and I get more into just riding for fun and less into constant lessons, I really need to be able to do those things. And those just aren't options at all where I am. Plus the other problems. And sadly, there is literally nowhere to ride outside all winter. 😞 They don't plough or maintain any spots to ride. Plus the place starts absolutely crawling with snowmobiles. There's actually a designated snowmobile trail up that nice straight driveway (that I'm no longer allowed to ride on now, grumble sigh) and they go WHIPPING up it with no warning. So that's out too. And the only other road you can get to from the property... is a super busy highway. Eek. So no ring or road riding outside at all during winter.
> 
> Agreed on the part about a caring BO. If I could take my BO with me, and my part-boarder too, I absolutely 100% would!! 💕 Ahhh, sigh!!


Yeah, I hear you about snowmobiles. Keep looking, maybe something will open up somewhere. At least you have the luxury of not being in a big panic to leave!

Would there be any private barns in your area that are just down to a few horses and would welcome a little additional income? Maybe even with an indoor? Drive around a bit and check out some nice horse properties... private barns can be great - a lot less people to deal with!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, just in random order....
Blankets not being changed is not a deal breaker for me as long as she is in a warm blanket for the night to keep her comfortable but not sweaty. T/O style actually if she is laying down in a skimpy bedded stall is keeping her better protected and coat/skin dry.
Now, if they were turning her out in her stable blanket, then left in a wet blanket for the day/night you bet I would be grumping at someone.

Not enough bedding to me* is* a huge issue...this "we have mats so don't need to bed properly" is garbage...
They don't bed properly cause they are cheap!
Not knowing the size of the stall, if a 14x14 you need minimum of 6 bags to start a stall or 2 enormous wheelbarrow of loose shavings and that is still not great bedding but will cover a stall side to side, front to back.
I don't abide by horses in my care developing hock sores or any sores from not enough bedding when they lay down to rest nor urine burns from laying in pee....

Depending upon the gravel used in rings and what it is mixed with it can be a nice footing for year-round use. 
Yes, wear of the hoofs might be more if you ride that ring a lot...boots or some sort of shoe to protect the sole and wear uneven might be a necessity.
We had a indoor arena, 100x 250 riding size and the storage of jumps and such was outside that interior fenced arena but under the roof so stayed nice looking. 
Usually there were some jumps set up for lesson riders, but the rail and areas to ride off the track were also had.. Usually unless something specific was going on you would have a combination jump, a single simple cross bar and oxer vertical...in a arena of our size you had much room to move and ride.
We often had 5 riders of more riding at the same time, ring etiquette was mandated.
There was no "free-lunging" and this new boarder you are dealing with would be told one-time not allowed/permitted and if caught hogging the arena or doing this "free" anything, would be told to pack their stuff and find a new barn...they had 5 days usually to leave to another barn....and it happened cause I drove the truck.
We were to busy to tolerate rude boarders and ruining riding surfaces as I had a full day of work and grooming of the arenas took time I did not have any extra of...

Barns I worked at, boarded my horses at fed specific amounts of feed and the hay was in appropriate amounts to size of the animal...it _never_ was free-choice though.
Supplements were always the owners responsibility to supply....we asked for a 7 -10 days worth be given to feed and keep the rest home so it not get spilled or honestly, there is just so much room to keep 60 horses special diet needs.
Our horses were riding, working animals so few were on a hay only diet with vit/min supplements....they were fed feed of several choices or supply what you want if the barns did not meet your wants...and no discount for supplying your own either.

We had various farriers and vets who came to our facility, all top-notch.
Our professionals came on a schedule every week...if you wanted someone different it was your business but you then made arrangements and were at the barn to hold, handle and paying for services where the barn because of volume got a discount and passed it on to the boarders...no farm fee was a nice one to start with, then all vaccinations were $5 less....
You used separate from the barns array then you were paying fees and needed taking time to be present for services done.
We had a dentist who called weekly to see if needed and coordinated vet and dental appointments if sedation was necessary.
Our barn provided clipping for shows so you were show-ring polished and ready for reasonable fees.
If your animal was injured care was started immediately as you were being called and alerted and if needed, the vet was dispatched ASAP for serious without speaking with you...dire emergent care came first, the phone call followed us saving your horses life, period!
We had a 6 horse horse truck and ramp load ready to go at a moments notice if emergency care needing intervention no at the barn could do...colic surgery, serious tendon/leg injuries...things of that nature. If the truck was being used we had 2 trailers and very competent drivers to haul.
We were a lesson/boarding/show/training facility so we also had on-site clinics, shows and staff of various levels of expertise and H/J specialty, but also had dressage riders/competitors and had a 30 stall barn of champion western reining horses in training of various stages of perfection..
You paid to have all of that at your finger-tips...
Board was not cheap, but good care, good facilities and dependable farm-hands who cared deeply for the animals entrusted to them was something worth paying for.
The BO spent many a night at the barn with a animal {and owner} when it was a bad situation.
They watched like hawks over the weight gain/loss of any animal, attitude of animals and were out in the barns talking to boarders and their workers so were well-informed of health concerns, drama issues and it did not get far before it was addressed..

For me, bedding and the indoor arena are issues that would be met head-on. Those issues greatly impact my horses well-being and my money is just as important to the barn as someone else's...no matter 1 horse or 3 or 5....
All boarders have the same responsibilities to blend together and ride in quiet harmony using the facilities equally, sharing and being good to each other not hogging and thinking they have supremacy...
All boarders have the same bills to pay...all $ coming through the door monthly are important to the monthly overhead being met to keep this place solvent.
If this new boarder not have a attitude adjustment and find a way to "share" nicely....

Stalls and how they are bedded to allow my horse to rest in comfort and a dry environment would have to be addressed...
I would though be looking for other accommodations cause the list of grievances already stated grate on you and are eating you up inside it is time to move on... 
Search for a barn similar but amenities of riding rings and indoor are better in sizes and footings...
Stalls and barn interiors are important to me and tell so much about the horses being content and the owners being happy spending their time at such a place and $$ to keep their beloved pet at the best they can afford.
Closer to home as your time is worth $$, and less commuting saves $$ which can go toward a bit more amenities and board costs...a balancing act.
Now to find what fits all those wants, needs and must haves and hopefully that share-boarder comes with you...
If not, Elle is a nice horse and a share-boarder if you need should not be difficult to find who will work with you and love Elle as much as you do...a bit of company to ride together would be nice for you too in a new facility...
Good luck in the search, but search it would be if your warranted grumps were not met with appropriate changes from the management.
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I forgot about the lack of bedding until I read @horselovinguy's post above. I do agree that it is a problem. Can you buy bedding and leave it there for them to spread out? I have seen this - hardly any bedding over rubber mats. I hate it. My stalls are well bedded even though they all have rubber mats. I'd ask if I can buy some bedding and just leave it there - make a weekly drop-off and write your name on the bags with a sharpie. It sounds like the BO is really pretty good about a lot of things so she might be willing to do this for you.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I just find it ridiculous Acadianartist that if you pay board, full-board of food supplied, hay supplied, shavings supplied, fed, watered and stall cleaned daily that you then need to spend more for extra shavings they might put in or might not...
The barn also might use your shavings instead of barn supplied, not in addition to and you will be in the same situation...skimpy bedding for Elle to rest, lay and pee/poop on....
The more you have to find for "extra" the more you could pay for full-board elsewhere and not need to spend so much for the extra.... 

Elle is a mare and many mares are notoriously wetter than a gelding so....
But the skimpy bedding so many facilities do once "mats and stall bedding" are in the same sentence to me is wrong..
Mats can serve a purpose....but so does the needed bedding in adequate amounts which is more than many places do lately that I've wandered through barns and peeked at stalls seen...
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Acadianartist said:


> I forgot about the lack of bedding until I read @horselovinguy's post above. I do agree that it is a problem. Can you buy bedding and leave it there for them to spread out? I have seen this - hardly any bedding over rubber mats. I hate it. My stalls are well bedded even though they all have rubber mats. I'd ask if I can buy some bedding and just leave it there - make a weekly drop-off and write your name on the bags with a sharpie. It sounds like the BO is really pretty good about a lot of things so she might be willing to do this for you.


It's a good suggestion and I certainly could -- and if I were in love with the place and that were the only issue I might -- but at that point I'll be paying more and doing more legwork which defeats the purpose of the cheap board and "full" care. Plus, yeah, I don't fully trust them on the bedding issue. The BO is great generally, but the cost and availability (or perceived lack-thereof) in the area is something she complains about almost daily so I think she'd still be really miserly about it. And I don't trust the awful new boarder not to feel entitled to helping herself, as she's on partial self-care and typically unsupervised. Which sounds awful but... she is awful. 😞


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> Elle is a mare and many mares are notoriously wetter than a gelding so....
> But the skimpy bedding so many facilities do once "mats and stall bedding" are in the same sentence to me is wrong..
> Mats can serve a purpose....but so does the needed bedding in adequate amounts which is more than many places do lately that I've wandered through barns and peeked at stalls seen...
> 🐴... _jmo..._


Yep, Elle is a good drinker and a good pee-er. And she will do a huge pee in her stall when she comes in, every time. It's one of her few less-than-charming habits (just like ALWAYS pooping in the cross ties, heh). The BO, I think, likes to put in a small amount of shavings, not only to save money, but to make the stall cleaning process fast because they just take everything out every time instead of sifting and saving the good stuff. Never mind that keeping more shavings in, if you take the time to go through them properly and only remove the heavily soiled stuff, isn't actually more costly. But both she and her friend who helps out are very set in their ways. 😑


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

I’m struck by your lack of options for riding other than the outdoor arenas which would not be rideable year round - small indoor arena that is often monopolized by another boarder, no trails and now not even allowed to ride on the gravel road.

For me, trails and indoor arena would be a must (though I have part-boarded somewhere that had trails close by and an outdoor grass ring and that was ok but not ideal). I would note that snow melting on the roof and spooking the horses is a fact of life with an indoor arena in Canada. Happens at my barn too!

Hopefully you could find a place that has a bigger arena that is more available for use and some access to trails for similar cost. If it’s close to where you are perhaps your part-boarder would also transition.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

For reference, this is how much “bedding” is typical. I assume I’m correct in finding this seriously lacking. The stall itself is a decent size despite the photo making it look oddly small, so no complaints there as Elle can move around very freely, but… yeah, that’s it for shavings. No complaints about the hay, forage, or water quantities, but… yeah. Just a light sprinkling over 2/3 of the stall.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

And for reference, here’s Elle herself in her stall (which again looks weirdly small in this pic even though it’s at least 10’ x 12’). The bedding looks like crap but look how amazing she looks at 25. This photo shows my mixed feelings 1000%!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

There's not enough "bedding" in that stall to broom it out...
There are no excuses to me for this degree of cheap. Elle either lies in crap or on hard mats....
You may see that stall as being adequate, that is the words.._adequate,_ *but* Elle can not get away from her feces and urine but to track it and lay in it in a stall of this size....
With her size she would benefit greatly with a 12x12 or larger...as said, this is adequate and it "works" but your mare would be much more comfy and cleaner in a bit larger stall accommodation. 
Sorry, more the reason I _would_ be finding new facilities if this is what is bedding given... you know* 1 bag* of shavings if this is how much they give *beds 3 stalls*...think about that!😐
My apology, I advocate for the animal and in this case she needs someone yelling from the rafters above based on this seen and what other things you've mentioned...
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

The bedding does seem a little sparse. At my barn, the horses are only in for short periods during the day and never overnight and even then the bedding is a lot thicker than that. 

If Elle is stalled overnight, I think more bedding would be a reasonable expectation.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm with HLG on this one. Elle looks phenomenal, that's a big plus. But a 10 X 12? For a 16+ hand horse? (I'm guessing, you do dressage and bigger seems to be better there). And just enough shavings to be able to identify them as such, barely? And her hay on the ground with that mess in the stall? Ohmydog! How much are you paying for that? 

I will let you in on a little secret. I no longer have boarders, due to lack of space, but when I had them the minimum stall size was 12 X 12, for a horse the size of Elle or Boo, I'd take out a divider and make a double stall. For a 12 X 12 stall, I started out with 5-6 bags of pelleted bedding, on top of mats, and then added at least one bag/week until we stripped out once a month. I was never fancy, never high end, more ma & pa boarding operation than big commercial facility. Minimal amenities, but you could get to extensive trails within 30 mins, I had a 1/2 court grass arena, and pastures you could ride in if you liked. My contract read that I would feed 24/7 quality grass hay, concentrates as needed to maintain or achieve desired condition. So, if Elle was an easy keeper, I'd give a pound of ration balancer. If she needed more, I added some Strategy. If she needed more than that, we added some Amplify or Alfalfa cubes (soaked) and beet pulp (soaked). I routinely fed each animal loose salt and loose minerals. 

We did everything for a boarder's horse that we'd do for our own. Everything was included except farrier and vet. I bet I wasn't charging near what you're paying.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Again, appreciate the perspective!! And I do agree.

Today I'm going to look at the one that's another $250/month, and closer to me. They don't have space now, but I know things change and open up a lot at most busy barns, so hopefully it wouldn't be a long wait if I decide I want to go there. I'm familiar with a lot of what's available there, so this list of questions is a bit incomplete, but there are some specifics that I don't know just from lesson-ing a bit there six years ago!

What feed is included?
Is feeding of prepared supplements, and oil, included?
Can you ride in the ring during lesson times?
How much tack storage?
Hours of barn?
Part-boarders (since I may end up needing a new one)?
Lesson rates with the on-site coach?
Are outside coaches allowed? (I love my coach and I am not letting her go!! Even if I only have her out occasionally)
Farrier they use?
Hacking options?
Water setup inside/outside?
Any additional perks like laundry, lounge, etc.?

I already know that they have a wash stall with hot and cold water, a nice tacking-up area that doesn't block anyone, a gorgeous outdoor sand ring, and a much larger and nicer indoor arena than my current one, a round pen outside too -- and that they do a lot of turnout because I drive past there all the time and the horses are out during all the daytime hours! The property has lots of space to ride around and between the paddocks, too, and some nice views. And I already know blanketing is included.

And I'll be able to have a look in-person at the stall sizes and bedding quantities, of course!

Should be interesting!!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Ugh I just checked their rates doc and the board has gone up another $60/month since I first looked at it. Anyone want to buy a kidney??


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SteadyOn said:


> Ugh I just checked their rates doc and the board has gone up another $60/month since I first looked at it. Anyone want to buy a kidney??


Just for curiosity's sake, how much are they charging a month for full board?


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh steady that bed is *so* depressing, not your fault I know. I know how it feels because that's exactly what Katie was living for our first two years together, at two separate full board yards. They were good yards and Katie was looked after but it simply isn't the same. You have to move. If you go somewhere more expensive tell yourself its just until you find something else 😅 There's surviving and then there's thriving. I paid SO much extra for big beds to turn up to a razor thin layer. "But she pees" YES THAT'S WHAT ITS THERE FOR PLEASE MAKE HER COMFORTABLE! I remember repeating over and over. One yard I personally made the bed bigger using three bags and the next day found it razor thin. What happened? Staff took out my bedding and shared it among the other horses in the aisle coz they thought it wasted on her. They were apologetic but that did not make me feel any better catching them -.- The rug thing doesn't bother me unless she is truly over blanketed and overheated. It annoyed me stable rugs weren't being used but retrospectively that really was the least of my issues. For an older horse I think having a trail is more important than an arena. Right now you have neither and trust, I know how it feels dealing with oppressive boarders. More turnout goes without saying. You have to move. I've done it and even if it didn't turn out what I wanted it was a step closer to knowing what I wanted. Also DIY and sharing chores/swapping days care is SO much better. I think the element of being responsible for each other's horses makes us more invested in ensuring good quality care. What about going somewhere DIY and getting a freelance groom?


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

WHAT, Steady? No place to ride outdoors except an arena? No trails, no roads to ride on?
That doesn’t sound like much fun to me. That’s what having a horse is all about. 
I personally would look for a place with more riding options, so you don’t have to trailer Elle all over creation to find a more desirable riding experience. Your part-boarder might very well agree with you.
This makes me realize just how fortunate I was to have been able to keep Angelina at home, with miles of gravel roads and Jim’s farm and woods to ride.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Just for curiosity's sake, how much are they charging a month for full board?


At the place I looked at today, it's $904 after tax. _eye twitch_

That's 2/3 of my mortgage payment.



I pay $600 where I am now, but I have a part-boarder paying $300 towards that. There's no guarantee I could actually find a part-boarder at the new place, or at least not one willing to pay fully half that board cost. And absolutely CANNOT afford the possible-new-place price in full, no way no how, never.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Update: my coach told me about a place I didn't even know existed, that's only 20 minutes away from me!!! The downside... their phone number is no longer in service and I have no idea how to contact them. I don't even know if they're still in operation. 😭 But it would be so amazing if they were!! It has a barn and an indoor arena, and a quiet little road I could ride on (paved, but I think it eventually turns into a dirt road), and some trails. And it is literally one block of the main road off a nearby town that I often go to to run errands. I tried messaging the woman who owns/owned it on FB, but because we're not FB friends she has yet to see my message and it probably went to her spam folder. I don't want to be a creeper and just show up on her property looking around. And there's not a mailbox because people there have locked mailboxes all in one place. Haaaaalp! LOL. Ahhhhhhhhh, I hope I can get in touch and it's still running!!! What a tease!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SteadyOn said:


> At the place I looked at today, it's $904 after tax. _eye twitch_
> 
> I pay $600 where I am now, but I have a part-boarder paying $300 towards that. There's no guarantee I could actually find a part-boarder at the new place, or at least not one willing to pay fully half that board cost. And absolutely CANNOT afford the possible-new-place price in full, no way no how, never.


First, OUCH, at those rates. Even the $600 one, that's .......unbelievable to me. Down here you could get full board and training for the $900 one. ZOIKS! 

I know you're panicking over the costs right now, I know I certainly would be. Keep on looking for a better, less expensive location. In the meantime, while you're still looking, figure out how many miles your current situation is for you, take that and get your miles/gallon for driving distance and then figure out how much it is costing you (just the drive portion) and multiply that by 30. 

Definitely keep an open mind about it all. For $600-900/mo board, I'd have it the way I wanted it, no question!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SteadyOn said:


> Update: my coach told me about a place I didn't even know existed, that's only 20 minutes away from me!!! The downside... their phone number is no longer in service and I have no idea how to contact them. I don't even know if they're still in operation. 😭 But it would be so amazing if they were!! It has a barn and an indoor arena, and a quiet little road I could ride on (paved, but I think it eventually turns into a dirt road), and some trails. And it is literally one block of the main road off a nearby town that I often go to to run errands. I tried messaging the woman who owns/owned it on FB, but because we're not FB friends she has yet to see my message and it probably went to her spam folder. I don't want to be a creeper and just show up on her property looking around. And there's not a mailbox because people there have locked mailboxes all in one place. Haaaaalp! LOL. Ahhhhhhhhh, I hope I can get in touch and it's still running!!! What a tease!!!!


Go do a drive by and look the place over, from the road. You'll be able to tell if it's worth more of a look from doing that. If it's promising, I'd drive on in and ask for the BO. Explain that your trainer recommended you but that you can't find a working number. If they're still running and legit, they'll be happy you made the effort to come out there.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Go do a drive by and look the place over, from the road. You'll be able to tell if it's worth more of a look from doing that. If it's promising, I'd drive on in and ask for the BO. Explain that your trainer recommended you but that you can't find a working number. If they're still running and legit, they'll be happy you made the effort to come out there.


LOL I actually did a little drive-by yesterday and was stunned at how close it was to everything! Unfortunately it's set pretty far back from the road, down a long driveway with lots of trees obscuring it, so I'd have to go right in to get a real look. I guess I could bring a little note in an envelope with me, and if no one's there, leave it somewhere for them to find to get in touch. Actually, funny thing: my horse was apparently boarded there at one time, yeeeears ago!!! So hopefully that would be a good in, as presumably the owner knows her (and hopefully remembers her fondly, haha! Apparently Elle could be a bit of a pig-headed sass-machine back before age mellowed her).


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Best of luck on finding something suitable for you AND your horse. I’ve been blessed in that I’ve never had to board, so these prices make my head spin a little!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hopefully the other place works out. The other one...wow, way too much. LOL. A nice lowkey place would be better & would save you money.

If your horse is stalled overnight, yeah that's definitely not enough bedding at all. At my self-care barn we don't put a ton of bedding in the stalls since they're only in to eat, but we still have a bit more than THAT in there! :O
Keep us posted, hope you can move her...& take those shoes off, I know they cost an arm & a leg LOL.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

PoptartShop said:


> Hopefully the other place works out. The other one...wow, way too much. LOL. A nice lowkey place would be better & would save you money.


I also wonder if my confidence would get eroded at that expensive place. Being constantly surrounded by people who obviously have a lot more money than me, and are highly skilled hunter/jumper riders who show regularly on their massive, $$$$$ horses. And then there'd be me, feeling like a broke, anxious potato. 😕


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

SteadyOn said:


> Update: my coach told me about a place I didn't even know existed, that's only 20 minutes away from me!!!
> 
> I also wonder if my confidence would get eroded at that expensive place. Being constantly surrounded by people who obviously have a lot more money than me, and are highly skilled hunter/jumper riders who show regularly on their massive, $$$$$ horses.



Hey, none of that...
I've worked in those high $$$ places...
Because they have a larger pocket book does not make them a better rider, nor better at care-givng for their partner... fact.
Don't do that to you, you're better than that!!

Now...
It is time to go for another drive and approach the barn.
With a introduction of your trainer knows of, obviously sounds to be on good terms if she recommended, your current horses previous owner had her their in her prior lifetime of "obnoxious" which she no longer is...
A friendly approach of this barn was suggested to me, sounds lovely and I would love to speak with you about facilities and possibly boarding.
So much can depend on how you approach a new facility whether they would be receptive to boarding or not...

I would also speak with your current half-boarder and indeed ask if they would be interested in moving with you and still half-boarding...currently the cost would remain the same, but as costs go up tweaks of the cost might have to be adjusted "gently".
Your barn is going to know you are looking around for other places...
I would go to them and let them know because of the rise in fuel costs and need to curb expenses...you are investigating other places. The care and dedication of what you have you recognize and are so grateful for and I would be sure to acknowledge that to the BO...it is only because of the length of commute and increased fuel that makes you need to look...
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

SteadyOn said:


> I also wonder if my confidence would get eroded at that expensive place. Being constantly surrounded by people who obviously have a lot more money than me, and are highly skilled hunter/jumper riders who show regularly on their massive, $$$$$ horses. And then there'd be me, feeling like a broke, anxious potato. 😕


Honestly, those types of people...I've learned I don't want to surround myself around. All that superficial stuff doesn't really matter. How much a horse costs, etc. All that matters is that you do right by your horse & you're a good person.  Try not to worry about those things!
Most of that screams drama to me too. Being at a lowkey barn (IMO) is much better & really allows you to focus on what's really important.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Okay friends, hold your breath and cross all your fingers, because I heard back from that little place that's fairly close to me! And she fondly remembers Elle, phew!! Going to make a day/time to go out and meet her and check things out.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

SteadyOn said:


> Okay friends, hold your breath and cross all your fingers, because I heard back from that little place that's fairly close to me! And she fondly remembers Elle, phew!! Going to make a day/time to go out and meet her and check things out.


Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SteadyOn said:


> I also wonder if my confidence would get eroded at that expensive place. Being constantly surrounded by people who obviously have a lot more money than me, and are highly skilled hunter/jumper riders who show regularly on their massive, $$$$$ horses. And then there'd be me, feeling like a broke, anxious potato. 😕


Now I'm going to tell you, "Steady On!". People have more money, people have less. People are highly skilled, others are not. Some have high $$$$ horses and others have home grown horses. None of that reflects on the owner like the care they provide and the time they spend with the horse. My experience in some high end Arab barns is that they have hot and cold running barn help and they jump on the horse, take it from the barn help and then they ride, jump off and hand the horse back to the barn help. I have a better connection with my tractor than some of those folks have with their horses. 

Some of those that seem the most skilled are not, not really. They do great when their trainer keeps the horse in tune and rides the horse before they have to get on. God forbid they have to ride another horse they're not used to, the trainer gets injured and can't ride before the owner shows, and on and on and on. All that said, there will always be those who ride better than you, have a better trained horse than you, have more money than you. None of that has anything to do with you and is no measure of your worth. Don't let nonsense like that get in your head. 



SteadyOn said:


> Okay friends, hold your breath and cross all your fingers, because I heard back from that little place that's fairly close to me! And she fondly remembers Elle, phew!! Going to make a day/time to go out and meet her and check things out.


I hope everything goes well here! Let us know what you decide.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

So I'm going out there on Monday or Tuesday, looks like, to see the place and talk to the owner! Gonna feel like a looooong few days until that happens!

I'm trying not to get too much ahead of myself. But. I'm also totally scoping out the place and the surrounding area on Google Maps satellite view. 😄 Sooooo much forest. Sooooo many back roads and trails to ride her or take her for walks. And while the indoor looks small-ish, it has a REAL roof, not a creaking windy cover-all! And there are only three other horses there right now, so I wouldn't feel crowded out like I might at other places.

I also mapped it to see how far it might be for my part-boarder. I'm not entirely sure where she is but I think it's likely in a range 20-35 minutes for her. So... still less than I have to drive currently. And I think she'd enjoy the option of the roads and trails.

I have no idea what the board there will cost, but suuuuurely it's gotta be less than $904. 😳


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Kalraii said:


> Oh steady that bed is *so* depressing, not your fault I know. I know how it feels because that's exactly what Katie was living for our first two years together, at two separate full board yards. They were good yards and Katie was looked after but it simply isn't the same. You have to move. If you go somewhere more expensive tell yourself its just until you find something else 😅 There's surviving and then there's thriving.


Been thinking about you and your experience a lot during this soul-search and barn-search process!! I keep catching myself thinking of everyone but me first. What if my BO is sad that I want to leave? What if she tries to talk me out of where I want to move to and tells me it will be awful and the other woman is "crazy" or something? What if it's too inconvenient for my part-boarder? What if it breaks her heart? What if my coach isn't able to teach me at a new place? What if what if what if, always thinking about everyone but myself, and continuing to be willing to inconvenience myself for other people. Keep having to remind myself that it's MY horse, I'm still paying about 3/4 of her costs, and I need to put MYSELF and my experience first. Not to mention, I think Elle will be happier in a place with somewhere to go and explore. It's hard to change things when you're used to being a people-pleaser, and you really hate conflict.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To many 'what-if".... Again, what about you? Your wants, your needs and those needs of your horses who have been in this facility and for a far long enough time their needs are known, yet are being ignored because of cheap and easy..
Its not easy to clean a stall with a nice bed of thick shavings, its hard work and it takes a few minutes extra...but your horse would know the difference and so will you when her coat isn't wrinkled from laying in pee, her hocks, legs and belly are not hair roughed...

You need to get a attitude, me first! Elle first...
You need to get a thicker skin and tune-out the whine you will hear...

And as for your part boarder....the option is hers to come or not, to continue or lose access to Elle..
As for the $$ part of it... till you know financially where that board payment is, might surprise you it could be the same or less since the ability to have more is present, yet it is a secluded hidey-hole of quiet and not many says much to me that its not the money the owners are after.
They only want a certain person and animal in their place...now to see how that works for you.
Keep us posted and go ride, enjoy your horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Let's play devil's advocate a bit. Remember, I used to take the odd boarder on, and generally never more than 2 or 3 horses/people combos. I'll play BO. 



SteadyOn said:


> What if my BO is sad that I want to leave?
> I'll be sad to see you go. You and Elle have always been lovely to deal with. (Now I can raise the rates and the next boarder will be happy to pay them, because I'll still be lower than everyone else and I won't have to increase bedding, can take the blanketing out of the services or charge extra.)
> 
> What if she tries to talk me out of where I want to move to and tells me it will be awful and the other woman is "crazy" or something?
> ...





horselovinguy said:


> To many 'what-if".... Again, what about you? Your wants, your needs and those needs of your horses who have been in this facility and for a far long enough time their needs are known, yet are being ignored because of cheap and easy..
> Its not easy to clean a stall with a nice bed of thick shavings, its hard work and it takes a few minutes extra...but your horse would know the difference and so will you when her coat isn't wrinkled from laying in pee, her hocks, legs and belly are not hair roughed...
> 
> You need to get a attitude, me first! Elle first...
> ...


Ditto this^^^^^, except for the harder to clean with a deep bed of shavings. I suppose if all you do is broom out the cup and half of shavings put in every day, then that is easier, you're stripping the stall daily and putting down token shavings. When I've let mine get down too low, I've always thought it was actually harder to clean the stall when there was a standing pee puddle or the poo had been broken down to little crumbs. I prefer to deep bed and keep it deep. All the other stuff applies. I think it's a lot healthier for them to have a nice, deep, comfy bed of shavings to lie in and it's a lot less work when grooming. Not so likely to see skin break down from laying in the pee (think old folks in a cheap nursing home), not to mention how much more comfortable for the horse. 

Your horse's comfort and needs are first, your convenience is second, anybody else is sweeping up behind.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Yesterday they were inside again all day... for no reason. It was a bit muddy, but not hazardously so, and a bit windy and a bit cold. But not at all in such a way that I would even begin to think "keep all the horses in for the day."

And I was told that board is going up $40 next month because "shavings have gotten so expensive."  WHAT shavings??

Crossing my fingers sooooo hard for this new place to be right for us.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

SteadyOn said:


> So I'm going out there on Monday or Tuesday, looks like, to see the place and talk to the owner! Gonna feel like a looooong few days until that happens!
> 
> I'm trying not to get too much ahead of myself. But. I'm also totally scoping out the place and the surrounding area on Google Maps satellite view. 😄 Sooooo much forest. Sooooo many back roads and trails to ride her or take her for walks. And while the indoor looks small-ish, it has a REAL roof, not a creaking windy cover-all! And there are only three other horses there right now, so I wouldn't feel crowded out like I might at other places.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a dream come true Steady!
I hope with all my heart this works out for you!


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

SteadyOn said:


> Yesterday they were inside again all day... for no reason. It was a bit muddy, but not hazardously so, and a bit windy and a bit cold. But not at all in such a way that I would even begin to think "keep all the horses in for the day."
> 
> And I was told that board is going up $40 next month because "shavings have gotten so expensive."  WHAT shavings??
> 
> Crossing my fingers sooooo hard for this new place to be right for us.


Thinking all the good thoughts and crossing my fingers and toes that the new place is where you and Elle need to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Steady, your reluctance to drive up the driveway reminds me of an incidence when I was still working landscape.
My work partner and I were headed from one job to another through a very remote area. All of a sudden, there was a Haflinger breeder! ( Before I got Angelina, I had my heart set on a Haflinger.) So here we were, two filthy middle-aged women in a beat-up truck filled with garden debris, driving up the driveway. The owner graciously met us on her porch and took us into the pasture to greet the Haflingers. All the barn kitties came out for some love too.
I was surrounded by Haflingers and kitties; I thought I’d died and went to heaven 🙂


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, a date is set to check it out now! I got tomorrow afternoon at 3:30, eeeeeee. I did another little drive-by yesterday, and it looks a bit rough from the road but then, so does where I am now, and so did my coach's place, and so do a lot of places. And honestly, everything in this area looks awful this time of year. What matters is, how do the horses look? What is the hay like? What are the stalls like? What are the fences like? Is it clean and functional there? What kind of vibe do I get from the woman who runs it, and from anyone else there? Etc., etc.. I will restrain myself from making a decision on the spot, as tempting as it might be to be all "heck yes!" or "heck no!" and I will go in with a written list of questions so I don't get all distracted and forget anything important!!

I am super anxious! I need to remember that there's no real pressure on this decision either way, and that it's just looking at ONE option. And that it is MY decision, and no one else's, to make!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SteadyOn said:


> it looks a bit rough from the road but then, so does where I am now, and so did my coach's place, and so do a lot of places. And honestly, everything in this area looks awful this time of year. What matters is, how do the horses look? What is the hay like? What are the stalls like? What are the fences like? Is it clean and functional there? What kind of vibe do I get from the woman who runs it, and from anyone else there? Etc., etc..
> 
> I am super anxious! I need to remember that there's no real pressure on this decision either way, and that it's just looking at ONE option. And that it is MY decision, and no one else's, to make!!!


I can't imagine ANY place looking all spiffy this time of year, unless they're SO rich they have hot and cold running staff and a landscape crew that crawls around on their knees trimming the growth with toenail scissors. I'd be afraid of the board rate if I drove up and some place looked too good right now. 

But yes, the hay, the stalls, the bedding, the fencing, the pastures (please don't look at mine, haven't had time to pick them since hubby broke his arm), the horses, the people, all of the functional stuff, is it up to snuff? If not, do they acknowlege that there's work to be done and have a plan to address issues? Write down everything, even if you don't think it's all that important, and then go home and make a pro & con list and see which comes out the heavier list. Be fair, if there's an item that is a deal breaker, then mark it as such and figure out if it can be fixed or worked around. 

This is just the first place, I bet you can find 2 or 3 more for comparison if nothing else. You don't have to make an on the spot decision and it IS your decision to make. That should comfort you at least a little bit. Yoga breathing...it will help.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, I went and looked!! I had positive feelings about it overall, and there would be a lot of benefits to moving there! But here's the nitty gritty:

The good:
It's half the drive
It's less money
All the footing is sand, so Elle wouldn't need shoes
The horses there are all similar in age to Elle and look really good
The feed included in the board, while very different than what she's getting now, seems pretty complete and based on vet recommendations, and I wouldn't have to add much on top. Would just have to transition her.
The stalls were about the same size as she has now, but they had a lot more shavings in them!!
Paddocks are clean and dry (for the season and the area, at any rate), and fencing looks good (and some of it is being replaced this season, so obviously they do a lot of upkeep)
Lots of room for tack storage
The BO lives on site
The BO is very experienced and definitely seems to really know her stuff. She's also not in it for the money at all at this point, and just likes having the horses there still.

The not-as-good (though I wouldn't say "bad," just different):
The indoor arena isn't really indoor. It has open sides where one would normally have windows, if that makes sense. The BO says it stays dry and snow-free all winter though, as it's well sheltered by the trees around it.
The outdoor ring is smaller than I have now (though still a decent size) and in a low spot, so I imagine it would be very wet a lot. However, the "indoor" is on high ground and looks like it's probably always an option.
The barn is narrow and dark, but clean, pretty organized, and seemed well ventilated. I guess, though, what barn _isn't_ narrow and dark, really??
The BO isn't super friendly. Not unfriendly at all, but not super warm and a bit guarded. Though I'm sure I come off that way to some people too, so who knows how that would be once I got to know her better.

The situation:
The BO is no longer "officially" running a boarding barn, but has two boarders that have been there for ages and got kind of grandfathered in. She has her own mare who isn't getting on too well with the geldings and who she thinks would get along better with another mare. So when I contacted her out of the blue about Elle, looking for a place, it was very fortuitous timing because it would mean her mare could have another mare to be with. Means I could have a place as a boarder and her mare would have a friend. Because she knows Elle so well, she's open to the idea of her as a companion/boarder whereas she probably wouldn't be with just any random horse.

Concerns:
What if Elle doesn't get along with her mare? Or what if her mare gets buddy sour and it's hard to do things with Elle? Elle gets along with most horses and just has a stands-her-ground attitude. Meaning she'll never go out of her way to pick a fight, but she won't be pushed around, either.
The BO seems like she doesn't want a lot of additional bother. But what is too much additional bother? I think I'm a pretty low maintenance person, so it's probably fine, but who knows.
Will I get lonely, since it seems like there's not much activity there? It's a big change!!
I'm not sure how well things would work out with my part-boarder there, as she likes to ride winter evenings after dark and I don't think that "indoor" arena would be great for that (or that the BO would be thrilled with her doing that either), but I imagine we could work all that out. There's more room in my budget with the lower board and less mileage, if the part-boarder stayed on but wanted to scale back her number of rides to just weekends or something, especially in the off-season.

Where things were left:
I expressed interest and we talked about timing, etc., but nothing was confirmed one way or another. I think I'm probably in, if she's on board to have us, but I didn't get a solid yes. It sounded positive though. There's a bit of time before she'd be ready for us anyhow, as she wants to fix the fencing first and the ground needs a lot more time to thaw completely before that work gets started. And I'm sure she would like some time to think things over now that we've met and talked, and fair enough!

And that's my summary for now!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would go based on what you mention...
The "indoor" sounds like a arena I rode in as a kid...ventilation was great, horses were not sweaty riding in winter and we as riders were comfortable without the endless layers...long-john top, t-shirt and light jacket to ride in was blissful and so much more comfortable than layer after heavy layer.
For the few boarders the size of the rings if decent sized then not concern me...now add 6 - 10 more boarders and my feelings would be very different.
Your share boarder you might not need and the BO may be open to evening riding 2 nights a week or so...you have to ask but with reduced costs swinging all Elle's expenses may mean you don't need to "share" her anymore.
I have to think the BO knows Elle and her horse, possibly they have already been paddock mates.
The ability to have her out more to get her less stiff to me is a major plus to consider.
Amazingly, just because the small outdoor ring is on lower ground, if it was prepared properly with drainage component in place that little ring may be usable year round with great surface to ride on.
A "dark and narrow" barn appears very different when illuminated....light on/lights off entering/exiting the barn and hopefully Elle will be outdoors more often in t/o than she is currently.
More shavings in stalls....a plus of large comfort for cleanliness and the ability to rest easier.
It sounds to me more plus than negative and with less board costs, savings from not traveling so far are more plus and beneficial in your behalf.
Now, you need to be positive your vet & farrier are welcome here, will travel here or will those who are at this barn meet your standards and needs...
The ability to vary where you ride...to me is a plus. I might of been a ring rider when younger, but so love to trail ride and vary what we do on a whim...that opportunity presents itself here.
This place sounds no drama with being small and selective....plus to me.
The BO bet warms up and will enjoy having someone to ride with occasionally too...but she not know you and is yet unsure what you are planning or what she wants to do... a night to think and sleep on it, yes for both of you.
You might be pleasantly surprised at what the others at this barn do with their horses, who comes to give lessons, clinics and that they might haul out to such things....all things to ask about and decide if you can live with or without them...
If its a firm offer...me, think I would be going.
🐴....


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

So far so good:

1. what about trails?
2. whats the turnout situation? (hay in the paddock allowed/included?)
3. what about rugging? 
4. can you bring your instructor there for lessons still?

The stall situation you're currently in upsets me enough that I'd move even just based on that for now.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Kalraii said:


> So far so good:
> 
> 1. what about trails?
> 2. whats the turnout situation? (hay in the paddock allowed/included?)
> ...


The potential new place has some trails that are nearby, for sure. She did say, though, there are lots of dirt bikes and ATVs that use them, so that can be a bit of a spooking hazard, of course. Elle is pretty good about vehicles though, as long as they don't come absolutely blasting out of nowhere (so, reasonable for any horse!!) so I'm not that concerned. And if she is too much of a spooky buttface to actually ride on the trails, I really am equally happy to just take her in-hand and make her my walking/hiking/jogging buddy. I can save the riding for the arenas, if necessary, no problem.

The turnout situation looks okay. None of the paddocks are all that big, but they're clean and dry and have good wooden fencing. Elle has never been one to lean into or test out fencing, so she's pretty easily contained. There was lots of hay outside when I went to see the place, and all the horses (all seniors too) looked healthy and calm and happy. They were all rugged, and that is included.

I mentioned several times that I want to bring my instructor and she raised no objections to that. Apparently my instructor used to work there for her at one point back in the day! I couldn't get a real read on what this BO thinks of some of my plans as I could tell she was taking it all in and processing what I said, but I think if I had said anything that was a dealbreaker she would have let me know on the spot. She seems like a reserved, thoughtful type, which isn't a bad thing really. But I'm sure she's still thinking everything over!!

As far as the vet/farrier question, @horselovinguy , I don't love my current farrier, and I've only had my current vet out once for Elle, so I'm not married to either one. The BO at the new place seemed flexible on whatever vet I wanted, though. She seems flexible/reasonable as long as I'm not bringing drama or complication, basically, and I'm good with that!

One more entertaining thing: I also got told a very funny story about Elle, from years back. The woman who owned her then was very wealthy, but didn't have any horse experience. Apparently Elle started violently head-tossing during every ride. The owner was concerned that she had head-shaking syndrome, and brought her to a veterinary college where they tested her and went over her from head to toe. They couldn't find anything physically wrong with her, and suggested it might be behavioral. After all that, the BO's husband finally said "Have you tried just giving her a smack?" And... that fixed it. Elle definitely had her number. She is one smart mare!!! 😂 Like I said, she used to be a sass machine, hahaha.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Hope it works out at the little place - sounds like a great option and lovely they remember Elle.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Lol posted before I read about the visit. I think you need to trust your gut. 

I would probably be inclined to move to the closer barn as that just means more time with her and less time commuting but as you note a smaller/quieter barn can result in more issues re: spooking and buddy sour. 

I part-boarded privately at a 2 horse barn where I rode on my own and the two horses were buddy sour, it was more stressful and complicated vs my current barn where there are a lot of horses and people around, which helps from a lot of perspectives and is more fun overall.

Now you know what your alternative is, you can see if you can negotiate (more bedding?) if that would make a difference.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think the new place sounds great. Yeah, there's gonna be some cons, but no place is perfect. It sounds like it's a lot better than the place you're at now. 

As for the buddy sourness, that can be helped. I think eventually if you take her 'away' enough, your mare will get to a point where she doesn't 'care' if the other one is spooking, running all over (if that's the case), and vice-versa. Depending on the situation, they can get used to it pretty quickly. 
Obviously you'll have to let her settle in & at first it may be hard, but I think that's something that can be managed.

My horse has 3 pasture mates & whenever I take her out, 1 of them (the one that is closest with her) worries sometimes & gets a bit sour, but my horse is like 'I'm fine, doesn't bother me'. It CAN be worked through!  The other horses at my barn are rarely worked, so my horse is the one that is out the most & it's worked out fine for us.

I say make the move. Plus, your horse will be barefoot which will save you even more money! And trails? AND it's a lowkey place? Sounds great.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, it's bad news! Just got a call from the owner of the cute, close-by place I looked at, and it's a no. She has a previous boarder who wants to come back, and she knows their horses get along, so she doesn't need that companion spot filled after all, and doesn't want to have any more horses there than she has to. Man, what a bummer!!! She was really nice about it and I said I'm definitely still interested, if anything changes. Who knows.

At least we're back to outdoor riding where I have Elle now, so she's a much happier horse again, and I'm feeling less "ring sour" about being stuck in the indoor.

I'll keep very casually looking, but I have literally exhausted all options that aren't either much farther or much more expensive than where she already is. Or otherwise unsuitable. To move her, I'd have to move _myself_ and when you own a retail business, that's not happening.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Minor update: the bedding situation seems to have improved slightly where we are. The barn owner has switched over to using mainly pelleted bedding now and it’s fluffing out better and giving my old girl a little more cushion. It’s hard to tell in the pic, but this is several inches deep and not just a sprinkling of fairy dust. I’d still like to see a lot more, but it’s a lot better!!

Also this angle is making Elle look swayed. She’s not. Phone cameras are weird!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear the other barn didn't work out, but just stick it out at your current barn until you find something. Now you KNOW what you want in a barn, which is important.

Just keep looking, keep your head up. That's good the bedding situation improved a bit too!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Just wanted to update on this: still haven't found a place. I got frustrated after that initial push, with nothing working out, and nothing was a rush yet at that point. However, with summer already here, winter seems awfully close.

And now, between a new boarder at the facility who has turned into an absolute nightmare there, the indoor arena being used as -- I kid you not -- the BO's nephew's car shop and campground COMPLETE WITH GIANT CAMPING TENT pitched in there, the bedding getting scarce again, and the BO getting weird about turnout (they're in if there are flies or it's warm out or there's a drop of rain), I'm back on the hunt. I have vowed to myself that, no matter what, I am not spending another winter riding in that crappy tiny indoor that Elle hates. I'm not putting her or me through that if I can help it. But ughhhhhh, there is NOTHING here. So frustrating. 

I contacted three places yesterday, and only one has gotten back to me -- just to tell me that they're full, they have a waiting list, and they have basically no turn over of boarders. Siiiiigh.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I think you need to ask around to see who has a barn with a couple of horses and wouldn't mind a mature, no-drama boarder with an easy horse. I know you think you need an indoor, but do you? As you know, I ride outside all winter long and I love it! You do need a well-groomed ring in the winter to avoid ice though, and your climate is pretty different than ours so I don't really know what that would look like for you. 

Alternatively, look for barn owners with indoors  They are out there! I have neighbors with an indoor and we boarded there until my barn was built. Since then, I have recommended them to a friend who now boards her retired Appy there and absolutely loves it. No place is perfect, but there are private barns out there who won't advertise because they don't want to deal with the drama, however, they might be open to a single boarder. Can you help out if they want to go away on vacation? Bonus! 

You may just need to think outside the box.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Sooooooooooo. One option has opened up.

Here's the skinny on it, and some comparisons to what I'm paying/getting now

My current board: $640/month
The place: $670/month + tax = $757/month

Yikes a bit, right?? Whew.

However, from a money standpoint only:

Where I am, with gravel in the outdoor riding ring: hoof care with shoes on all four feet = $200/month on average
This place: sand arenas, so Elle should be fine barefoot. So maybe $40-$50 a month. 

Where I am: feed program is not quite complete, but I like that I can customize it. They provide all the roughage and I provide a vitamin/mineral balancer and supplements. I'm probably paying about $95 a month for those extras.
This place: complete feed program. It's not what I would feed if I were choosing my ideal feed combination, but the barn manager clearly knows her stuff and seems flexible. I would probably only need to pay for any supplement I wanted to add. Might end up paying $40-ish for that stuff. They'll feed as much as, and whatever, it takes to keep the horses in good weight.

Where I am: excellent part-boarder who is very nice, has a great relationship with Elle, and whom I trust completely.
This place: I would need to find a new part boarder to off set expenses!

Other major criteria:

Distance
Where I am: 35-40 minute drive on winding back roads, which already feels too long.
This place: 45-50 minute drive, mostly on a major highway. Oooof. There is literally NOTHING available that's closer to me than where I already am, though.

Indoor riding (which is the only real option 5 months out of the year!!)
Where I am: tiny coverall-style indoor arena always crowded with junk, and never groomed, with snow crashing off the roof all the time. Too small for Elle who gets sour and spooky in there.
This place: relatively huuuuuge indoor arena with real roof, groomed weekly, with properly maintained dust-free footing. Elle is typically not spooky at all in indoors that aren't coveralls.

Vets
Where I am: continued on with the vet my horse had with her previous owner. She's been good, but I haven't needed her for anything other than shots and dental. People seem to either love or hate her, which is interesting.
This place: they want you to use the vets they use, but they say they're absolutely wonderful. I don't think it would be a big deal to change.

Busy-ness
Where I am: quiet (except for the current horrible boarder, who has already been asked to leave) and I typically have the run of the place
This place: has a lesson program and a pretty full barn, but didn't seem crazy-busy

Hacking
Where I am: there really isn't any
This place: there's not a lot, but there's some!!! Some tractor trails and fields in the area.

...Okay, you know what, I could keep writing this pros-and-cons list but the more I write the more not moving sounds absolutely ridiculous. The only real con is that it's farther away, and that I might have to pay the full price for a little bit until I find another part boarder.

Now I have to deal with the guilt factor moving my horse in the middle of the nicest part of year for riding. I feel like I'd be stealing her from my amazing part boarder. Please, someone give me some kind of pep talk about this!! I'll have to make a decision in the next few days. The decision is probably obvious, but I need a push or something.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Unless your part boarder is arriving from the opposite direction.... a few minutes on better maintained highway may entice her to go so she stays with Elle and you....you won't know till you offer that to her..

Now is the time you must go if you are going to as you know.
In a month there will be nothing available and nothing coming available...
As you know, the less said as to why you are leaving the better and it leaves a door open to return if you must knowing full well the pitfalls of this place but also the good that is present too.

Tough situations but just having a larger indoor to ride in that is a real indoor and groomed...gone.

My only concern is you are not seeing this place busy with winter riders and lessons all being indoor under the roof the weather is going to dictate...
As long as there is time daily to ride, you can ride with lessons appropriate then it should work...
_You won't know till you try...._  
🐴...


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Soooo... I decided to rip the band-aid off. My (very few) hesitations don't outweigh the many many MANY advantages. I can hemmm and hawww and feel bad about the part boarder all night but it doesn't change what I need to do. So I just told them YES.

This. Is. HAPPENING!!!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> Unless your part boarder is arriving from the opposite direction.... a few minutes on better maintained highway may entice her to go so she stays with Elle and you....you won't know till you offer that to her..


Unfortunately she is.  She currently only drives ten minutes to the barn. The new place would likely take her over an hour each way.

I'll let her know she's by no means cut off and that if she wants to come out now and then for a visit or a ride to just hit me up. If it's just once in a while I won't charge her or anything -- she can just come enjoy. She's been so great!!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Didn’t get a chance to tell my current barn owner yet, as she wasn’t there this morning, but I already feel emotionally drained. Big decisions = emotional hangovers!!

However, I showed up to almost no bedding in the stall, the tent and car parts still in the indoor arena, and the news that the nightmare boarder might not be leaving after all. Soooo, yeah. No regrets so far!!!


----------



## Dutch_Juniper (May 21, 2020)

Any updates SteadyOn?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Dutch_Juniper said:


> Any updates SteadyOn?


Indeed!  I did manage to break the news to my part boarder, on Saturday, over the phone. She was sad, of course, but took it really well. She totally gets why I'm moving her, and said she's kind of surprised I stayed there so long. She said she's grateful to have had so long with such a wonderful horse. This situation was actually originally supposed to just be for one winter, over the end of 2019 into 2020... and then it was extended, and then my coach gave me Elle, and here we are! At about an hour's drive for my part boarder, the distance is definitely too much for her, with kids and a busy schedule. It's actually 45-50 minutes for me, even, but I have slightly more flexibility at least, plus there's really nothing closer. The closest option is about 30 minutes away, actually, but at nearly $1000 a month, it's not actually an option anyhow. Ooof. 

My coach actually arranged transportation for me within about two days of me deciding to move, heh, so we'll be bringing Elle down on the evening of July 31st.

Meanwhile, the tent and car parts remain in the current indoor, sigh. And I sit here drooling over the pictures of the new indoor!!! It's not MASSIVE, but it's about three times the size of the one where we are now. And it's clean and orderly. And has a real roof, instead of a creaky, spooky coverall full of holes and scrapping feral cats.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I am very happy to hear this. I look forward to seeing more pics.


----------

